# zombie / zombi



## Vampiro

Hola, foreros.
¿Cuál sería el sinónimo más adecuado en español para la palabra "zombie"?
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Muerto viviente?

Por acá se les dice zombie (sombi).

Viene en el diciconario:

*zombi o zombie *


m. En el culto del vudú, persona resucitada que carece de voluntad y se comporta como un autómata:
en la película de terror, unos zombis atacaban a las personas.
com. Atontado. También adj.:
estás zombi, no te enteras de nada.
Los sinónimos que aparecen en el WR son: embobado, pasmado, alelado, aturdido, grogui, pero todos corresponden a la acepción 2.


----------



## Diddy

Depende del contexto donde se vaya usar... aquí tienes dos diferentes formas:

Esto viene del DRAE:

*zombi*.(Voz de Haití, de or. africano occid.).1. m. *Persona que se supone muerta* y que ha sido reanimada por arte de brujería, con el fin de dominar su voluntad.
2. adj. Atontado, que se comporta como un *autómata.*

Aquí tienes algunos sinónmos sacados del WR Dictionary Look-up:

*zombi*: embobado, pasmado, alelado, aturdido, grogui.

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, los vi.  Gracias por sus aportes.
Pero yo me refiero a *una palabra* que defina a un "no muerto", alguien que no terminó de estirar la pata...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> Sí, los vi.  Gracias por sus aportes.
> Pero yo me refiero a *una palabra* que defina a un "no muerto", alguien que no terminó de estirar la pata...



¿Un resucitado? No creo que sea lo que estás buscando ya que es una palabra bastante común. 
Un moribundo no terminó de estirar la pata, pero no implica que alguien lo diera por muerto y sí implica que se va a morir; nada que ver con zombi.
A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor.
Saludos
A.A.

PD: veo *redivivo* como sinónimo de resucitado.


----------



## Jellby

Lo más parecido es "muerto viviente".


----------



## Diddy

Alguien que no ha muerto, pero casi, casi...*moribundo?*

*moribundo:*  agonizante, mortecino, expirante, agónico

 Saludos,


----------



## Berenguer

Lo que se suele usar es "muerto viviente" como dice Jellby.
De hecho, películas de zombis, llevan títulos como "la noche de los muertos vivientes".
Un saludo.


----------



## Xiroi

Moribundo es una persona al borde de la muerte y un zombi es un muerto resucitado por medio de magia negra, no un resucitado gracias a técnicas de reanimación cardiopulmonar, así que no creo que se puedan usar como sinónimos. 

Sí tiene sinonimos zombi como adjetivo, como ya se ha indicado, en el sentido de estar medio atontado, torpe pero ahí no hay vudús de por medio, sólo que uno aún no se ha tomado el café de por la mañana.


----------



## Diddy

Pero "muerto viviente" es una persona que ya murió y luego anda por allí caminando y asustando (en las películas), pero aquí vampiro pide una palabra de alguien que no ha muerto aún, que está por morir...  Creo que son dos cosas completamente diferentes, qué dicen?


----------



## Xiroi

Quizá si Vampiro nos aclara lo que quiere, ¿zombi o agonizante? ¿con magia negra o sin magia negra? Es que con un nombre como Vampiro y hablando de zombis en su primer mensaje es normal que nos hayamos centrado en películas de terror.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Está pidiendo una palabra que sea sinónima de zombi en el sentido de "muerto resusitado por magia negra". Muerto viviente es lo que más se acerca, pero son dos palabras.

¿Frankenstein califica como zombie? Si es así podría usarse por antonomasia, ¿no?

Otra podría ser no muerto (aunque creo que se refiere más a vampiros, tipo _undead_).


----------



## Diddy

Vampiro said:


> Sí, los vi. Gracias por sus aportes.
> Pero yo me refiero a *una palabra* que defina a un "no muerto", alguien que no terminó de estirar la pata...


 
Sí todos pensamos en muertos al principio , pero luego Vampiro puso su post#4 (lo que está aquí en rojo).. entonces creo que cambia la cosa...
Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

De agónicos nada...
Quizá no me expliqué bien, o la embarré con mi "aclaración".
Lo que me gustaría saber es si hay una palabra aparte de "zombie" o "zombi" para referirse a un no muerto, a un muerto viviente, como bien han apuntado algunos.
A propósito, qué buena pregunta: ¿Es Frankenstein un zombi?
Gracias.


----------



## Xiroi

Diddy said:


> Sí todos pensamos en muertos al principio , pero luego Vampiro puso su post#4 (lo que está aquí en rojo).. entonces creo que cambia la cosa...
> Saludos,


Es que un "no muerto" es también una manera de referirse a los zombis y a los vampiros, de ahí la confusión y también del uso de la palabra zombi. En los hospitales hay pacientes terminales, moribundos ¿pero zombis?



ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Frankenstein califica como zombie? Si es así podría usarse por antonomasia, ¿no?


 
No, Frankenstein no es un zombi porque no es un ser humano muerto y resucitado sino un ser hecho a base de trocitos de varios muertos al que se le da vida de manera científica, no por magia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, en eso tienes razón. Pero por otro lado como que no tiene mucha agilidad y anda siempre embobado, pasmado, alelado, aturdido, o grogui. O sea que no es zombie por naturaleza, sino por comportamiento.


----------



## Xiroi

En esto tienes tú toda la razón, Frankenstein no es un zombi pero está totalmente zombi, como yo cuando tengo que madrugar mucho los viernes.


----------



## romarsan

Hola,
En la mitología popular gallega se les denomina "ánimas en pena"
 Luego llego Hollywood y, claro, arrasó con su "zombie"
Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

romarsan said:


> En la mitología popular gallega se les denomina "ánimas en pena"


¿La Santa Compaña? Siempre he pensado que eran almas, no tienen cuerpo, ¿no?


----------



## Aserolf

Hola chicos! 
Y qué les parece tipo "robot".
Cuando uno se desvela y en la mañana dice: "Ando como robot"


----------



## Vampiro

Pero si Frankenstein está hecho de pedacitos de personas muertas y luego se le dio vida… ¿no vendría a ser algo así como un multi-zombi?


(Ups! acabo de ver el aporte de Cintya & Martine)


----------



## piraña utria

romarsan said:


> Hola,
> En la mitología popular gallega se les denomina "ánimas en pena"
> Luego llego Hollywood y, claro, arrasó con su "zombie"
> Saludos


 
Como dice Ro, así sí es otra cosa:

El "ánimas en pena" también es utilizado en Colombia, muy divulgado además.

En las áreas rurales de mi región (Costa Caribe), curiosamente les llaman "aparatos".


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro said:


> Pero si Frankenstein está hecho de pedacitos de personas muertas y luego se le dio vida… ¿no vendría a ser algo así como un multi-zombi?


Yo diría que no porque no hay vudú de por medio. Era un experimento científico fallido que usaba partes de cadáveres como materia prima.

Ahora que estas aquí, sácanos de dudas. ¿Querías un sinónimo para agonizante o para un resucitado?


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Ro.
¿Pero las "ánimas en pena" no vienen a estar más emparentadas con los fantasmas que con los zombis?


(Ya lo aclaré en otro post, Xiroi)


----------



## romarsan

Xiroi said:


> ¿La Santa Compaña? Siempre he pensado que eran almas, no tienen cuerpo, ¿no?


 
No, son "fantasmas" pero pueden llevarte con ellos, pueden hacer cosas para las que hace falta un cuerpo físico...
En fin, se impone este enlace por si alguien anda interesado.


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Ro.
> ¿Pero las "ánimas en pena" no vienen a estar más emparentadas con los fantasmas que con los zombis?


 
Si Vamp, pero es lo que teníamos en España antes de formar parte de la Comunidad Europea 

La cuestión es que los zombies son "ánimas" que se introducen en un cadáver ¿no?

Las ánimas de la Santa Compaña no tienen cuerpo, pero la gente puede verlas y el que las ve tiene que
penar con ellas...


----------



## alexacohen

La muy gallega Santa Compaña es una procesión de semimuertos encabezada por la Muerte.

El último de la cola es un vivo (medio muerto del susto) que lleva una antorcha.

Se pasean por las noches buscando una nueva víctima. Cuando se la encuentran el vivo medio muerto le traspasa la antorcha al futuro "compaño", cual carrera de relevos. Y a seguir la procesión.

Pero sí que hay cuerpo (o lo que queda de él)

(¡¡Manuel!! ¡¡Miguel Antonio!! ¿Dónde estáis?)


----------



## Tampiqueña

¿Tal vez "muerto reanimado"?

Aunque suena como si el zombi hubiera recargado las pilas de su entusiasmo .


----------



## romarsan

¡Anda!
Si en septiembre pasado dije más o menos lo mismo...
Bueno, me repito, pero al menos soy constante 
he aqui la prueba

Parece que los muertos vivientes son la versión moderna de las ánimas...
Los zombies también se dedican a captar seres vivos para que pasen
a formar parte de su grupo...


----------



## Xiroi

romarsan said:


> La cuestión es que los zombies son "ánimas" que se introducen en un cadáver ¿no?


No, son muertos que se devuelven a la vida por medo de magia pero no les posee ningún espiritu ni tienen voluntad propia, sólo obedecen a su amo, como una especie de Robocop en versión vudú caribeño. Luego estás los zombis asesinos que comen carne humana y son más de película de terror americana.


----------



## Vampiro

Parece ser que los zombis no sólo son resucitados, sino que además no tienen voluntad y obedecen como esclavos a un amo.
O sea… los bailarines de Thriller no califican.   Los devoradores de carne humana, o de cerebros, tampoco.
Pero pongámonos serios: según lo que he leído el proceso de convertir a una persona en zombi no tiene que ver con magia en estricto rigor, sino con determinadas drogas que el supuesto “hechicero” conoce muy bien.
Por lo tanto, si no es por medio de la magia, y como las drogas son productos que podríamos definir como “científicos”, entonces Frankenstein sí califica como zombi: es medio gil, no habla, no tiene voluntad, tiene un amo…


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Xiroi said:


> No, Frankenstein no es un zombi porque no es un ser humano muerto y resucitado sino un ser hecho a base de trocitos de varios muertos al que se le da vida de manera científica, no por magia.


¿De manera científica? será con ciencia-ficción, ¿no?

A mí se me ocurre pensar en el estado catatónico, o la catatonia o como se llame, donde el interfecto/a no está ni vivo/a ni muerto/a ni todo lo contrario -buena explicación gallega nada concluyente-

Lo de la Santa Compaña son, como dice Ro, almas en pena que pasean por los caminos de noche presididos por un vivo al que "secuestran" y que se comporta casi como un zombi, y que sólo podrá librarse si le pasa el "muerto" a otro infeliz a quien se le ocurriese pasear por ese sitio a esa hora. Todo esto según la literatura y la bibliografía al respecto, personalmente nunca he visto a la Santa Compaña, y eso que antes de ayer tuvieron su día grande (la noche de San Juan).

¡Uuuuuuy, qué miedo!


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Por lo tanto, si no es por medio de la magia, y como las drogas son productos que podríamos definir como “científicos”, entonces Frankenstein sí califica como zombi: es medio gil, no habla, no tiene voluntad, tiene un amo…


No, no vale: Frankie sí que tiene voluntad. Rudimentaria, puede. Pero la tiene, ademas de otras cosas... sobre todo si es el del jovencito Frankenstein (perdón, Fronkonstin).


----------



## Diddy

Vampiro said:


> Parece ser que los zombis no sólo son resucitados, sino que además no tienen voluntad y obedecen como esclavos a un amo.
> O sea… los bailarines de Thriller no califican. Los devoradores de carne humana, o de cerebros, tampoco.
> Pero pongámonos serios: según lo que he leído el proceso de convertir a una persona en zombi no tiene que ver con magia en estricto rigor, sino con determinadas drogas que el supuesto “hechicero” conoce muy bien.
> Por lo tanto, si no es por medio de la magia, y como las drogas son productos que podríamos definir como “científicos”, entonces Frankenstein sí califica como zombi: es medio gil, no habla, no tiene voluntad, tiene un amo…


 
No cabe en esto el término : *aútómata* ?

autómata: com. col. Persona que se deja dirigir o actúa condicionada y maquinalmente:


----------



## alexacohen

No, difunto autómata no, mejor cadáver ambulante.


----------



## Ereguayquin

Si la asocias con no muerto, creo que el sinónimo sería: ¡"sonámbulo"! Alguien que está fuera de sí.
Saludos, Ere.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Un sonámbulo es alguien que camina dormido; un noctámbulo, alguien que lo hace de noche.

Un zonámbulo me imagino que es alguien que camina en la zona de tolerancia.

Y luego está el cenámbulo, que es el que cena dormido.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Y luego está el cenámbulo, que es el que cena dormido.



Más bien el que cena andando, ¿no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo decía porque actualmente hay una campaña de TV por estos rumbos, donde dicen que cenámbulo es el que cena dormido. 

Etimológicamente tienes razón, por supesto.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Vampiro ¿por qué no te gusta _muerto viviente_?. Un vampiro también es uno de ellos, salvo que cuando se lava los dientes no se ve en el espejo (esto ya lo sabes ¿no?). Un alma en pena también lo asocio yo más a algo sin cuerpo, como un fantasma, un espíritu y esas cosas.

El _monstruo_ de Frankenstein es uno de los primeros androides de ficción. Se supone que está hecho de tejido orgánico pero no deja de ser una máquina, un poco más fea que los replicantes de _Blade Runner_, por ejemplo. No está vivo porque no nace de un huevo ni de una madre (lo construyen), no crece, es estéril y no muere (aunque puede dejar de funcionar). No está muerto porque nunca vivió. Tampoco es un muerto viviente, aunque el aspecto que suelen darle en las imágenes no está muy lejos del de Michael Jackson en _Bad_.

Ya lo aclaraba Alaska : _Mi novio es un zombi / es un muerto viviente_


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Frankenstein califica como zombie? Si es así podría usarse por antonomasia, ¿no?



Frankenstein era sólo un científico con ideas peculiares. Supongo que te refieres al *monstruo* que creó Frankenstein 

No es exactamente un zombi, pero sí un muerto viviente (me niego a usar "no muerto").


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tienes razón: el monstruo o criatura o lo que sea no tiene nombre en la novela original, aunque creo que la mayoría de la gente piensa en él, y no en el doctor, cuando oye Frankenstein.


----------



## Vampiro

A ver, a ver... no nos confundamos.
Los vampiros somos inmortales, no muertos vivientes.
Por favor, ¡¡un poco de respeto!!
Por lo visto el buscado sinónimo no existe, al menos no en una palabra.
Les agradezco a todos sus aportes.
Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Es cierto que los Vampiros entran en la categoría de no muertos, pero Herzog nos hizo entender de una forma exquisita el peso que la inmortalidad significaba en el Conde.
Drácula, el Vampiro más noble y famoso de la historia cinematográfica razona, siente y vive con una intensidad que uno no imaginaría jamás en un zombie o en un ánima en pena.
Hay otra diferencia remarcable, los Vampiros mantienen su figura humana y es difícil notar que algo ha cambiado en ellos, ajos aparte, claro está (perdón Vamp ) Por no hablar de la forma poco elegante con la que anda un zombie... nada que ver con el elegante modo de desplazarse de un Vampiro....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Inmortal es que no puede morir, y los vampiros mueren si se exponen a la luz del sol, o si les atraviesan el corazón.

Más bien son no muertos, porque aunque no están muertos, no están vivos tampoco.

Lo anterior, claro, según Bram Stoker; en otras mitologías las creencias cambian.


----------



## romarsan

Tienes razón Toño. La verdad es que según de dónde tomemos la información la explicación cambia. No soy una experta en el tema, ni mucho menos.
Siempre que oigo hablar de Drácula me acuerdo de una escena que me impactó, en la que el Conde explica lo agobiado que está por su inmortalidad y lo aburrida que le resulta. Pero esa inmortalidad a la que se refiere es más un concepto basado en un recurso literario...


----------



## Vampiro

Es verdad, la información y el mito cambian de autor en autor y de película en película.
Así, tenemos a un Nosferatu atormentado por su inmortalidad en la versión de Herzog (la mejor de todos los tiempos, en mi opinión), o a un Drácula riéndose de sus perseguidores que le muestran crucifijos (los que supuestamente también lo destruyen) en la versión de Coppola: "Imbéciles, tratan de asustarme con sus cruces... yo conducía ejércitos cuando ustedes aún no existían..." (la cita no es textual, claro)
En fin, respecto de la inmortalidad del personaje me quedo con una frase que me parece bellísima: "Entonces te doy la vida eterna, el amor imperecedero, el poder de la tormenta y de las bestias de la tierra.  Camina conmigo y sé mi amada esposa para siempre".

Saludos (antes de que la tijera pase por el hilo otra vez)


----------



## emm1366

Vampiro said:


> De agónicos nada...
> Quizá no me expliqué bien, o la embarré con mi "aclaración".
> Lo que me gustaría saber es si hay una palabra aparte de "zombie" o "zombi" para referirse a un no muerto, a un muerto viviente, como bien han apuntado algunos.
> A propósito, qué buena pregunta: ¿Es Frankenstein un zombi?
> Gracias.


 
¿Estado vegetativo?

Al fin y al cabo estás muerto o no lo estás.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

emm1366 said:


> ¿Estado vegetativo?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo estás muerto o no lo estás.


 
Como diría Cantinflas, ahí está el detalle.

No están ni vivos ni muertos, sino _undead_ (que no sé cómo traducir excepto como no muerto).


----------



## Miguel Antonio

alexacohen said:


> La muy gallega Santa Compaña es una procesión de semimuertos encabezada por la Muerte.
> 
> El último de la cola es un vivo (medio muerto del susto) que lleva una antorcha.
> 
> Se pasean por las noches buscando una nueva víctima. Cuando se la encuentran el vivo medio muerto le traspasa la antorcha al futuro "compaño", cual carrera de relevos. Y a seguir la procesión.
> 
> Pero sí que hay cuerpo (o lo que queda de él)
> 
> (¡¡Manuel!! ¡¡Miguel Antonio!! ¿Dónde estáis?)





Miguel Antonio said:


> Lo de la Santa Compaña son, como dice Ro, almas en pena que pasean por los caminos de noche presididos por un vivo al que "secuestran" y que se comporta casi como un zombi, y que sólo podrá librarse si le pasa el "muerto" a otro infeliz a quien se le ocurriese pasear por ese sitio a esa hora.


Alexa, tienes razón, cuando posteé no había visto el tuyo y lo explicas mejor. 

Lo dice un desayunámbulo


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> ...
> Así, tenemos a un Nosferatu atormentado por su inmortalidad en la versión de Herzog ...



Vampiro, ya que mencionas a Nosferatu, creo que este nombre transformado en sustantivo común (un _nosferatu_) podría ser un neologismo adecuado, ya que incluso se pensaba que significaba _no muerto_ en rumano. Si está por aquí Alinapopi, me podrá corregir, pero creo que en realidad se dice _nu amorţit_.
Esta palabra tiene la ventaja de que es fácil de pronunciar y hasta se podría castellanizar como _nosferato_, siguiendo la castellanización de los términos latinos.
¿Estoy desvariando?. Es que esto se me ocurrió mientras meditaba colgando de mis pies .

Saludos.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Aviador said:


> ¿Estoy desvariando?. Es que esto se me ocurrió mientras meditaba colgando de mis pies .
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Qué bueno que no fuera de los pies de otro!

Me gusta lo de *nosferato*.


----------



## Vampiro

Mmmmmm… me temo que no estoy de acuerdo, amigo Aviador.
Son errores que se producen con las versiones cinematográficas (ahí tenemos al doctor Van Helsing en la versión de Coppola diciendo “Es un no muerto… nosferatu!!!”, para referirse a Drácula)
Pero la verdad es que “Nosferatu” no es más que la versión alemana para la novela de Bram Stoker, que por razones de licencias no pudo filmarse como “Drácula” en ese país.  De ahí que el personaje fuera rebautizado, con un notable Klaus Kinski en el papel principal.
Con tu criterio se podría también generar un neologismo con el otro nombre y decir simplemente “un drácula”
En fin.
Ya no me acuerdo cómo pasamos de los zombis a los vampiros… pero ha estado de lo más entretenido el hilo.
Salud.
(Pero recuerden, “Yo nunca bebo… vino”)
 
.


----------



## piraña utria

Volviendo a la pregunta original, si no te parece ánimas en pena (aquí en Colombia por lo menos es uno de los alcances de esta expresión), ¿por qué no muerto vivo?

Absurdo y todo, pero a semejanza de muerto viviente, está divulgado por "expertos":

http://www.apocatastasis.com/diccionario-terminos-religiosos-religion-dictionary.php


----------



## Pinairun

Aparecido, espectro, fantasma.

Todos corresponden a muertos ya, pero por definición tienen "vida".

Saludos


----------



## Handsome Dan

Sí, Pinairun, pero a esos que mencionas no se les puede tocar, ni todo el mundo los puede ver.

En cambio los zombis son 'tocables' y 'visibles' a todos, según dicen. 

Por lo menos a mi vecina 'muerta en vida' sí se la puede tocar y ver.  Digamos que es lo que ella quisiera, pero no yo.


----------



## Pinairun

Handsome Dan said:


> Sí, Pinairun, pero a esos que mencionas no se les puede tocar, ni todo el mundo los puede ver.
> 
> En cambio los zombis son 'tocables' y 'visibles' a todos, según dicen.
> 
> Por lo menos a mi vecina 'muerta en vida' sí se la puede tocar y ver. Digamos que es lo que ella quisiera, pero no yo.


 

Hombre, tocarlos, tocarlos, lo que se dice tocarlos, no sé. Pero hay gente que afirma tajantemente que los ve y hasta que los siente en su propia piel, así que ya me dirás.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Pinairun said:


> Hombre, tocarlos, tocarlos, lo que se dice tocarlos, no sé. Pero hay gente que afirma tajantemente que los ve y hasta que los siente en su propia piel, así que ya me dirás.


 
Prefiero no. A lo mejor me encuentro con alguien peor que mi vecina.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Vampiro said:


> Pero la verdad es que “Nosferatu” no es más que la versión alemana para la novela de Bram Stoker, que por razones de licencias no pudo filmarse como “Drácula” en ese país.  De ahí que el personaje fuera rebautizado, con un notable Klaus Kinski en el papel principal.
> (Pero recuerden, “Yo nunca bebo… vino”)


Veamos... Nosferatu es una película de 1922 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosferatu , y Klaus Kinski nació en 1926.
¿Estamos ante un caso de muertos inmortales viviendo experiencias  extratumulares?
El vino ¿no es acaso la sangre de la tierra?
¿Qué habrá pasado en esos cuatro misteriosos años intermedios?
Y que no me venga  nadie a decir que no he respondido a la pregunta  original, pues como buen gallego, respondo a las preguntas con preguntas, en este caso con tres por una, que es más que las ofertas que dan en la hora feliz de los bares de copas.

Saudiños 

MA


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hay otra película Nosferatu filmada en 1979, estelarizada por Klaus Kinski. Lo puedes comprobar casi al final del artículo que enlazas.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

ToñoTorreón said:


> Hay otra película Nosferatu filmada en 1979, estelarizada por Klaus Kinski. Lo puedes comprobar casi al final del artículo que enlazas.


Por un momento casi leo *esterilizada *en vez de estelarizada 
Por cierto, una tal Teresa de Ávila escribía aquello de *vivo sin vivir en mi, y muero porque no muero*. ¿Esto tendrá algo que ver con los zombis o es el efecto lisérgico del cornezuelo del centeno?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claviceps_purpurea

_Claviceps purpurea, ora pro nobis_

(el latín, madre del español, no está prohibido en este foro, ¿no?)


----------



## alexacohen

Pues yo me he perdido.

No entiendo cómo se puede confundir un vampiro con un zombie. Un vampiro no es un muerto viviente porque nunca se ha muerto.

Vale, ya sé que se puede morir si le da el sol o le clavas una estaca en el corazón, pero entonces pasa a ser un difunto corriente y moliente. 

Un zombie sí que ha estirado la pata de verdad, y circula por ahí apestando a cadáver pero absolutamente muerto. 

¿Resucitado vale?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo contigo, Alexa. Yo decía que un vampiro no es inmortal (porque puede morir) y que no es un muerto viviente, sino un no muerto.

Un zombie sí que ha estirado la pata de verdad, y circula por ahí apestando a cadáver pero absolutamente muerto. 

Más bien no está absolutamente muerto, ¿no crees? 

Ya nos estamos metiendo en temas filosóficos, médicos y éticos. ¿Qué es la muerte?


----------



## Vampiro

Miguel Antonio said:
			
		

> Veamos... Nosferatu es una película de 1922 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosferatu , y Klaus Kinski nació en 1926.
> ¿Estamos ante un caso de muertos inmortales viviendo experiencias extratumulares?


Ya sabía yo que se me venía ese comentario…
Ayer camino a casa recordé el detalle.  Eso me pasa por no Googlear y hacer uso y abuso de mi frágil memoria.
En todo caso el orden de los factores no altera el producto, y lo que dije es verdad:
1.- “Nosferatu” es el nombre del personaje en la versión alemana.  Esto fue necesario debido a un problema de licencias o de derechos de autor.
2.- El Nosferatu de Werner Herzog, con Klaus Kinski _esterilizando_  el papel, es la mejor versión de todos los tiempos, en mi opinión (seguida muy de cerca por la hollywoodense de Coppola)
3.- Natasja Kinski es una de las mujeres más bellas de la historia del cine.
 
Esto último no tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero no podía evitar decirlo.
 
Saludos.
 
Bonus track: Pareciera ser que la propuesta de Alexa es la mejor de todas como sinónimo de zombi: “resucitado”
.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Quisiera recordaros que las divagaciones sobre el séptimo arte (por mucho que nos guste a todos) no forman parte de los objetivos de WR.

Los futuros mensajes que no traten exclusivamente del *aspecto lingüístico* de los _zombies _serán borrados.

Gracias por vuestra atención.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

